# Star Trek: Into Darkness in der Kino-Vorschau: Ein Action-Blockbuster, der jedem gefallen will



## SandroOdak (11. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Trek: Into Darkness in der Kino-Vorschau: Ein Action-Blockbuster, der jedem gefallen will* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Trek: Into Darkness in der Kino-Vorschau: Ein Action-Blockbuster, der jedem gefallen will


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (11. April 2013)

Freu mich drauf! Karten für die 3D Vorstellung sind bereits gekauft
Wer einen 3D TV oder Monitor hat kann sich hier den Trailer in 3D anschauen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5R3ds2c899U


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (11. April 2013)

"gefühllosen Vulkaniers"
Das stimmt ja nicht ganz, selbst in der Original Serie zeigt Spock ab und zu Gefühle.
Ich denke generell das Fans der Original Serie(so wie ich) mehr mit dem Film anfangen können als z.b Fans von TNG,DS9 usw...(Für mich wahr das alles schon kein Star Trek mehr)
"Die Trekkies alter Schule"
Ich würde mich da einfach mal zu zählen denn auch wenn damals schon TNG lief hab ich immer die Original Serie mit Kirk geschaut. Ich fand die damals schon besser lol


----------



## RedDragon20 (11. April 2013)

Sieht auf jedenfall nach gutem Brain off-Kino aus.


----------



## lars9401 (11. April 2013)

Und neben Iron Man 3 und The Wolverine wieder ein Heimkinokanditat. Scheiß 3D.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. April 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Und neben Iron Man 3 und The Wolverine wieder ein Heimkinokanditat. Scheiß 3D.


 Der Film wird garantiert in 3D und (!) 2D zur Auswahl stehen. Da der Film von Abrams von Anfang an als 2D konzipiert wurde, die 3D-Version gibt es als Alternative, weil diese von Paramount gepusht wurde.

Ich werde mir ihn in 2D anschauen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Film wird garantiert in 3D und (!) 2D zur Auswahl stehen. Da der Film von Abrams von Anfang an als 2D konzipiert wurde, die 3D-Version gibt es als Alternative, weil diese von Paramount gepusht wurde.


 ich vermute mal er meint damit, dass es den Film *im Kino* evlt nicht in 2D zu sehen gibt, zumindest nicht in seiner Region - das könnte nämlich dann in der Tat sein, wenn es da kein großes Kino mit zB einem großen "Blockbuster"-Saal und 2-3 kleineren, dass man den nur in 3D im Hauptsaal zeigt und in anderen Säälen andere Filme... 

Ich war seit Jahren nicht mehr im Kino, auch da wir fast jede Woche an einem Tag des Wochenendes 3 Filme im Freundeskreis schauen und es am Ende zu wenig DVD/BD-Filme gäb, wenn wir zusätzlich auch noch die Filme vorher im Kino anschauen


----------



## Briareos (12. April 2013)

*Darf ... nichts ... wegen ... Spock ... und ... Uhura ... sagen*

*Darf ... mich ... nicht ... aufregen*

Noch nicht mal acht Uhr und mich überkommt gerade das Gefühl mich sinnlos betrinken zu müssen. -.-


----------



## lars9401 (12. April 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Der Film wird garantiert in 3D und (!) 2D zur Auswahl stehen. Da der Film von Abrams von Anfang an als 2D konzipiert wurde, die 3D-Version gibt es als Alternative, weil diese von Paramount gepusht wurde.
> 
> Ich werde mir ihn in 2D anschauen.


 

Am Kino liegt es nicht. Wir haben  hier in Erfurt 8 Säle, also sollte es wohl möglich sein mal 1 oder 2  Vorstellungen in 2D laufen zulassen.

The Green Hornet
Tron Legacy
Cpt.  America (zu der Zeit wohnte ich in Berlin, da gab es genau 1, in Worten  EIN, Kino in GANZ Berlin, welches eine 2D Fassung zeigte, dieses hat  aber auch mittlerweile auf 3D only umgeschwenkt)

Underworld Awakening
The Avengers
Prometheus
Abraham Lincoln - Vampirjäger
The Amazing Spiderman
Zorn der Titanen
Die Hüter des Lichts
Jack and the Giants
Die fantastische Welt von Oz
Hänsel und Gretel - Hexenjäger
G.I.Joe - Die Abrechnung
Bestimmt fehlen noch ein paar Filme.

Alles  Filme bei denen ich ins Kino gegangen wäre und meistens auch nicht  alleine. Beschweren tu ich mich seit dem bei jedem Film, der nur in 3D gezeigt  wird. Wenn "mein" Kino mit mir halt kein Geld verdienen will,...

Beim Hobbit hatten sie anscheinend schiss, da gab es zu meinem Glück auch ne 2D Fassung.

Ich habe nichts gegen 3D, nur hätte ich gern im Kino die Wahl.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sieht auf jedenfall nach gutem Brain off-Kino aus.


 
Es gab Zeiten, da war Star Trek noch Science Fiction mit bzw. für's Hirn


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2013)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Es gab Zeiten, da war Star Trek noch Science Fiction mit bzw. für's Hirn


 
Ja, nur mit der Rosaroten Brille glaubt man das alle Folgen intelligente SF wäre 
Vorallem weil man auch das so gut an nem Trailer erkennen kann, besonders Drive wird auch sehr treffen dargestellt


----------



## Lukecheater (12. April 2013)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Beim Hobbit hatten sie anscheinend schiss, da gab es zu meinem Glück auch ne 2D Fassung.


 
Ich bin weiß Gott kein Verehrer von 3D und hatte ursprünglich auch vor mir den Hobbit in 2D anzuschauen, aber ich habe es nicht bereut HFR 3D auszuprobieren und finde, dass man etwas verpasst hat wenn man es nicht in der Technik geschaut hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Ja, nur mit der Rosaroten Brille glaubt man das alle Folgen intelligente SF wäre
> Vorallem weil man auch das so gut an nem Trailer erkennen kann, besonders Drive wird auch sehr treffen dargestellt


 
Ansichtssache ... ich finde die "alten" Serien und Filme (bis einschließlich DS9 und Star Trek Insurrection) auch mit meiner heutigen Brille noch weitaus besser und intelligenter, als die Reboot-Version. Für mich war der Reboot nichts weiter als ein SciFi Actionfilm, wo man sich teilweise bei den Designs an Star Trek orientiert hat. Gelungen fand ich: Das Design der Kelvin, der Enterprise (nur äußerlich), Pille und der Auftritt von Leonard Nimoy. Ansonsten war der Film für mich persönlich als Fan der "alten" Filme und Serien eine Qual ... die Original-Schauspieler kann man nicht einfach so ersetzen, man hätte sich lieber eine komplett neue Crew (neue Charaktere) ausdenken sollen.

Aber das ist nur meine Meinung ... die muss man ja nicht teilen.


----------



## Enisra (12. April 2013)

Das Problem ist, wenn man sich mal so einige Folgen nochmal anschaut, also die sind Teils ein einziges Logikloch das man echt nicht mehr schön reden kann und man kann vorallem auch überhaupt nicht alle Folgen verteidigen

Z.B. Miri ist so eine Folge oder Operation Annihilate

-> Mission Log: A Roddenberry Star Trek Podcast


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. April 2013)

Es wird sowieso immer derselbe Fehler gemacht, nämlich die Filme mit den Serien zu vergleichen.
Alle, ja, würde ich wirklich sagen alle Filmen hinken dem Story- und Anspruchslevel mancher Einzelepisoden hinterher, keine Frage, aber die Filme sind auch eben für den reinen 2-stündigen Unterhaltungsaspekt gedacht. Eben aufwendiger, spektakulärer, cineastischer.
Aber man muss auch bedenken: Viele Episoden, so stark sie inhaltlich auch sind, passen eben auch nur ins Fernsehformat, und nicht auf die große Leinwand.


----------



## TheChicky (12. April 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, wenn man sich mal so einige Folgen nochmal anschaut, also die sind Teils ein einziges Logikloch das man echt nicht mehr schön reden kann und man kann vorallem auch überhaupt nicht alle Folgen verteidigen
> 
> Z.B. Miri ist so eine Folge oder Operation Annihilate
> 
> -> Mission Log: A Roddenberry Star Trek Podcast



Es kommen ja immer auf ZDFneo um so 18:00 die alten Enterprisefolgen mit Kirk und Co. Deren Storys sind dermaßen abstruß und fernab jeglicher Realität, dass sie fast immer unfreiwillig sehr komisch wirken. Aber die Dialoge haben Herz und Hirn, die Charaktere Charme und Witz und deren Verhalten ist durchaus glaubwürdig.
Das alles hat der Reboot aber auch und deswegen find ich ihn sehr gelungen!


----------

